# Expected Due Date with IVF



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

Hey Ladies !

I was just wondering if somebody could help me please ?

me and my partner are signing all the consent forms next week to start ivf, so we are hoping to start treatment early Feb!

We are also due to get married abroad on September 19th next year too, so i am trying to work out my due date for the wedding. IF the first try works hehe  

Does your due date change if you go on a short or long protocol?? For example if we have to go on the long protocol and i ring to start treatment early feb then i would actually have another period during treatment wouldnt i in March? So would your due date be 40 weeks from your March Period

Very confused and i know all of this will get answered next week but i am a eager beaver and it is on my mind alot!

Apprecaite very much anything anybody knows about this - thank you  

xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

It can vary from clinic to clinic, but mine and a lot of clinic's go back 2 weeks from your Embryo transfer date.  So all previous period dates would be ignored, so if your IVF works then in a way they are saying that your are 2 weeks pregnant already on embryo transfer date.

Hope this make sense  !

Good luck
Stacey


----------



## Mrs Davies (May 6, 2010)

hmmmm sort of Stacey thank you for the reply !!

So would the embryo transfer date change for a short or a long?? ha - i am confused ! I have a feeling that i will be going on the long protocol because my ovarian reserve came back as low from our tests results 

xxxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Yes the date would change.  If you are on a longer protocol then your embryo transfer will be later then if you were on a short protocol.

Check with your clinic if they have a time schedule.  When I had my IVF cycle there was a rough guide that would tell me when to expect embryo transfer depending on the week and month my period started.

Good luck
Stacey


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello,

Just wanted to add.  I was under the impression that you add on 38 weeks to your egg collection date and that is your EDD.

That said, my IVF EDD was Saturday 23rd June, but my 12 week scan has given me an EDD of Tuesday 19th June, so also depends on the size of the embryo.

Best of luck,

Dee


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

That happened with me to Irish Dee, they changed my EDD by a week when I had my scan at 12 weeks. 

A word of warning though, my boy arrived 3 weeks early anyway!

Stacey
x


----------

